# Staining a fiberglass door...



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a small job of painting one side of a fiberglass door and staining the other side. The painting side is a piece of cake. I am wondering about the stain side. 

What is the best product application method to accomplish this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Staining or Graining?


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

staining.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

New door or existing? Staining the interior side?

We have done new ones, and the manufacturers usually have a stain kit that they provide. Its not that bad. Fiberglass doors usually have a heavy fake grain pattern, and the stain can be brushed on and then cleanly wiped. It doesnt penetrate too fast and is pretty easy to work with. In my experience, stain works on fiberglass similar to how it works over sanding sealer.


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

It is a brand new door. 

The door will accept a typical stain or does it have to be a gel stain?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We have used conventional stains. 

In the interest of due diligence, I would check the manufacturers recommendations for finish application, if you havent already.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We have used conventional stains.
> 
> In the interest of due diligence, I would check the manufacturers recommendations for finish application, if you havent already.


Agreed check to see if the manufacturer recommends one thing over another, I like to use Old Masters Gel or wiping stains on them.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

One of my first questions here at paint talk land. Here you go

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=431&highlight=staining+fiberglass+door


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

painttofish said:


> One of my first questions here at paint talk land. Here you go
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=431&highlight=staining+fiberglass+door


 
Thanks for the link! So how did things work out for you? Did you end up using gel stain? Did you try priming the door before?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

PaintProfessor said:


> Thanks for the link! So how did things work out for you? Did you end up using gel stain? Did you try priming the door before?


Worked out great. I had watched someone stain a fiber before using gel stain and dry brushing. I was basically comforted by Jackrabbits post and followed those basic instructions. Gel stain, work one area at a time, drybursh until uniformity, clear coat. Take your time and control the stain so it doesn't overlap onto a section you are not working on yet. Tape off section if necessary. If you are good with a brush it's not a big deal. Sorry no Pic. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh yea, like rabbit said, no need to prime the door. He was priming the door frame to match the door before staining. To start with the same base color.


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

I used the Gel Stain on these doors. A+

I did prime first however and also used it on the metal doors both interior and exterior. Although, I added the grain with my brush on all the other doors except the big garage doors. Those already had grain in the fiberglass.

*Before:
*









*After:









Before:








*
*After:








*

*Before:








*
*After:









Sorry not the best pics


*


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

good work


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Agreed check to see if the manufacturer recommends one thing over another, I like to use Old Masters Gel or wiping stains on them.


Well, the first coat of stain went on today. It went on real nice. I used the Old Masters for the first time(have used other brands of gel stain in the past), I thought it was a great product to work with. 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the Old Masters:thumbup:


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm gonna be trying this on some front entrance doors.. first time for me.... I'll be doing both sides with gel stain.. the interior side I will probably clear with Zinsser Quick 15.. just because I like the fast dry and ease of sanding... the outside I was thinking of a waterborne clear like diamond coat.. what have you folks been using for Exterior side clear?

Also the doors I have here the original manufacturer prime job is far from perfect. Will the odd shadow in the primer have a negative effect on the stain job? I will be staining them dark... mixing walnut & red mahogany.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a call from a customer who wanted me to look at a fiber door, that another guy did. Went over and the stain darn near looked like it was flaking off. I'm beating that there wasn't a clear coat put on. Any suggestions on fixing that problem? Never had that issue come up before.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

if it's flaking i'd strip it off then redo it from scratch, only way to warranty it AND know it will look good :thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

MindsEyeDesign said:


> I used the Gel Stain on these doors. A+
> 
> I did prime first however and also used it on the metal doors both interior and exterior. Although, I added the grain with my brush on all the other doors except the big garage doors. Those already had grain in the fiberglass.
> 
> ...


dude, im sorry, but those doors look terrible. i am not insulting you personally, but they are not done well.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

RCP said:


> I like the Old Masters:thumbup:


 
rcp, now that door looks great


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

high fibre said:


> rcp, now that door looks great


Thanks, it is all Rob!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

high fibre said:


> dude, im sorry, but those doors look terrible. i am not insulting you personally, but they are not done well.


 That may have been the look he was going for? Distressed. Hard to tell from those pics, but I have seen plenty of finishes where that was the intended outcome. I do agree that it doesn't look right on that house with the existing exterior finishes.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, thats what i always figure when i see sub standard work.

when i see big holidays on walls, i figure they are going for "that look"

when i see wavy cut lines, i figure they wanted it to look like an ocean scene

and when i see fiberglass doors all stained up blotchy, i figure they wanted a rustic look.

maybe rcp can replicate this sought after look on the next one.


----------

